# God wants us to see our Pets in Heaven



## ninja007 (Aug 5, 2014)

One of my cats died a few years ago- true story. I prayed right after leaving the animal hospital (after putting her to sleep) to see her again and to show me a sign. Not 5 minutes later I look up to see what? guess.....


----------



## I.P.Freely (Aug 5, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> One of my cats died a few years ago- true story. I prayed right after leaving the animal hospital (after putting her to sleep) to see her again and to show me a sign. Not 5 minutes later I look up to see what? guess.....


a hot air balloon?


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## I.P.Freely (Aug 5, 2014)

ninja007 said:


>



an image file that does not work? its a miracle it worked.............what is it?


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 5, 2014)

I can see it fine. You cannot? You do not see a cat jumping? Face, ears, body, legs, feet, tail?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2014)

Nope. I see nothing.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Aug 5, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> I can see it fine. You cannot? You do not see a cat jumping? Face, ears, body, legs, feet, tail?


I'm afraid not.


----------



## SmedlyButler (Aug 5, 2014)

ninja007 said:


>



The other day I was having breakfast and guess what I saw? Wow! you guessed it!


----------



## SmedlyButler (Aug 5, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> One of my cats died a few years ago- true story. I prayed right after leaving the animal hospital (after putting her to sleep) to see her again and to show me a sign. Not 5 minutes later I look up to see what? guess.....



Are you like me, I just love to learn new words. Here's a good one for you.....*Pareidolia* 



> Pareidolia is a type of illusion or misperception involving a vague or obscure stimulus being perceived as something clear and distinct. For example, in the discolorations of a burnt tortilla one sees the face of Jesus. Or one sees the image of Mother Teresa or Ronald Reagan in a cinnamon bun or a man in the moon.
> 
> Under ordinary circumstances, pareidolia provides a psychological explanation for many delusions based upon sense perception. For example, it explains many UFO sightings, as well as the hearing of sinister messages on records played backwards. Pareidolia explains Elvis, Bigfoot, and Loch Ness Monster sightings. It explains numerous  religious apparitions and visions. And it explains why some people see a face or a building in a photograph of the Cydonia region of Mars. - SKEPDIC.COM


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 5, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> One of my cats died a few years ago- true story. I prayed right after leaving the animal hospital (after putting her to sleep) to see her again and to show me a sign. Not 5 minutes later I look up to see what? guess.....



I'm sorry you lost your cat. I've lost animals too and it hurts. It never gets any easier but its also just part of being alive. 

If you want that photo to mean something special, that's okay but keep your feet on the ground. 

And get yourself down to the shelter and adopt a fur person who needs you.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Aug 5, 2014)

I can sort of see what you might think is a cat jumping. The picture's kind of small, though, hard to see.

It's funny that you posted this.  My dog Greta died January 4th.  I don't think I'll ever be the same again.  I keep looking for her in the clouds, have been for the past few months.  I don't know why...I just keep looking at the clouds to see if I'll see her image.  So far no luck.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 5, 2014)

I stopped looking for Gracie. I know she is safe and happy where she is.

Meanwhile...at the vets today, someone was in the waiting room with a new puppy they got at the pound. I fell in love. But..Karma did not. She was not impressed. So..I am thankful that puppy was there. At least now I know Karma will not be amused if I brought another dog home for her as a companion. No more dogs. No more cats. We are done.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 30, 2020)

Condolences on your cat. I believe in the immortality of animal souls; so, it should be fine.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 30, 2020)

I absolutely believe that our pets and other animals go to heaven.  In the past I didn't know and never really gave it much thought, but I read a book on this topic that was very compelling and all the claims the author made were backed up scripturally.  So now I believe it.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 30, 2020)

buttercup said:


> I absolutely believe that our pets and other animals go to heaven.  In the past I didn't know and never really gave it much thought, but I read a book on this topic that was very compelling and all the claims the author made were backed up scripturally.  So now I believe it.


I dont know, but they really arent much different than us, especially the mamals.

I've always said, treat them well, or God may send you back as that animal to be cared for by a human JUST LIKE YOU


----------

